# Scrap Wood Duck Call



## ghost1066 (Jul 2, 2015)

After I made the DIW and ABW call for @Steve Smith I had a piece of blackwood left over already drilled. I looked on the shelf and found a small piece of desert ironwood and thought to myself, self, you have plenty of blackwood right now let's see if this will make a call. I cut two more pieces of blackwood, one to extend the barrel and one for the insert. Got them glued up and spun even though I was up sick all night and still sick at lunch. 

I hate throwing any wood away and I think this was a good save. Still have to put the guts in and do a bit of buffing then she will be ready for a new home.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful, Tommy! I don't hunt, but that's a call I'd love to have - great combo of woods and well executed. Plus my brother-in-law would probably try to pull every trick in the book to get it away from me - he's an avid duck hunter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow that turned out beautiful! Doesn't look like scraps at all! Love that call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Beautiful, Tommy! I don't hunt, but that's a call I'd love to have - great combo of woods and well executed. Plus my brother-in-law would probably try to pull every trick in the book to get it away from me - he's an avid duck hunter.



Matt it will be for sale as soon as I get it finished. This was the last piece of really good DIW I had from @shadetree_1 let me know if you are interested and we will see what we can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> Matt it will be for sale as soon as I get it finished. This was the last piece of really good DIW I had from @shadetree_1 let me know if you are interested and we will see what we can do.



I'd love to have it, but the best I could do right now is trade finished pen(s) for it - my wife has allotted me just enough money to make some wood purchases I need to make, and then my wood/tool/freespend fund dries up again for a while. While she's not had a problem with any purchase I've made, even encouraging me to make some of the larger ones, she says I've spent a bit too much so far this year on tools and wood.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I'd love to have it, but the best I could do right now is trade finished pen(s) for it - my wife has allotted me just enough money to make some wood purchases I need to make, and then my wood/tool/freespend fund dries up again for a while. While she's not had a problem with any purchase I've made, even encouraging me to make some of the larger ones, she says I've spent a bit too much so far this year on tools and wood.



I understand. Wish I could trade but right now I am in bad need of some funds which is bad enough but then I have to pass on trades I would like to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> I understand. Wish I could trade but right now I am in bad need of some funds which is bad enough but then I have to pass on trades I would like to do.



No worries - right now it's definitely better for you to try and sell. And a call that nice looking I would hope would sell! If you ever get to the point where you're both able and wanting to do a trade, I'd be happy to work out a trade with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 2, 2015)

You'd do well to go in for segmented turning. No scrap too small!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 2, 2015)

Handsome call Tommy ! That DIW glows

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 3, 2015)

Steve Smith said:


> You'd do well to go in for segmented turning. No scrap too small!



My saw isn't good enough for that I true all these up on the lathe before I glue them. That is time consuming but I don't know of another way to get them square with the tools I have here.


----------

